# The Beastie Boys



## romewhip (Aug 1, 2013)

Jake is the bay pinto, Paxton the silver bay. Paxton is steadily loosing weight, thankfully, and has been body clipped since this picture which brought out his dapples. Paxton still has an attitude issue, but it's so much better. Jake is just lovely, and has turned into such a sweet pony.


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2013)

Great pics! I'm also a serious fan of the Beastie Boys, love just about everything except their most famous song


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 1, 2013)

I like.


----------



## romewhip (Aug 5, 2013)

Progress! Jake has taken to ground driving like a duck to water. We're still walking with a helper nearby, but we ground drove out on the lanes and right into the barn. Even at the scary weird log he stopped and took a look and then went right on. He's such a great pony.

Paxton has had a cold, so he's on rest until he feels better.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 5, 2013)

Another one drives the lanes!! (hmm, doesn't quite work does it?)






:yeah


----------



## romewhip (Aug 6, 2013)

LOL! Close enough!

It's been my dream to drive ever since I was a kid. I drove trottingbred ponies and raced a little, and drove the tourist surrey at a theme park in Illinois some summers, but even while riding I've always had a fascination for driving. Now that I'm older, broken, and too fat I'm finally giving it a go.


----------

